# VM Parameter?



## Gast (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
in meiner RCP Anwendung benötige ich die beiden Policy Jars US_Export_policy.jar und
die local_policy.jar.
Diese befinden sich in einer älteren Version im lib/securtiy Verzeichniss(An diesen möchte ich nix ändern).

Zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann ich beim Start meinr Anwendung sagen das er jetzt diese beiden Policy Jars z.B. aus dem Verzeichniss ./policy benutzen soll?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## FArt (1. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/tooldocs/win32/classpath.html


----------



## Gast (1. Aug 2008)

Da gehts um den Classpath, aber hier geht es um Policys in Jars.

Wie könnte ich diese laden?


----------

